# Refurbishing alloy wheels - a cheap option



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

A cost effective option for magnesium alloy wheels.

Saab 99 turbo Inca alloys.

I sanded all the surface of the wheel to ensure a good key for the paint after removing the old weights. If they are stripped I am guessing you will need to ensure the surface is well prepared and primed.

I then degreased them using paint brush cleaner, washing the surface afterwards with hot soapy water, finishing with hot clean water. The heat dried the wheels quicker. Make sure you also clean the back of the wheel - I know it will not show, but you are likely to transfer grime when handling the wheel. I filled the kerb scuffs (one of which was quite noticeable - wife decided to park it on top the kerb!) with body filler which once cured was rubbed down.

Wheels were washed again with soapy water and washed off with hot water, then left to dry.

With a lint free cloth, wipe over the wheel with lighter fluid. Then spray a light coat - I found hammerite smooth silver a perfect match for this colour of wheel. Leave for 10 minutes then a light second coat. Repeat the process till an even coat is established - not too easy on all the angles found on an Inca wheel.

Build up the coats (approx 1/2 a can per wheel). I decide not to laquer the wheels. Leave to dry for two weeks before applying the tyre - making sure they fit the weights to the inside.

The spare set of Incas I also had (purchased off Ebay as professionally reconditioned), were finished with a gloss laquer - which I found too shiney - hence why I did it myself.

Total cost for all four wheels is £15-£20.










PS This was done around 4 years ago and the wheels still look good.


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

They look really good! Good guide :thumb:


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

superb work and god to proove that wheels can be done at home and cheaply.


----------



## msa1712 (May 5, 2010)

Thank You,


----------



## tehglu (Apr 11, 2011)

they look ace


----------

